# Caught in Uber loop - Terms & Conditions



## TranspoGuy (May 13, 2015)

I'm trying to go online. The app says I need to agree to service fees terms and conditions. I AGREE and the app loops back to the same page and doesn't let me go online. iPhone 6. 

Any ideas?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Get an Android. I've never had the any of the problems everyone seems to complain about with the Iphone. Then again I haven't driven in three weeks.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

It was a problem everyone had earlier kept giving an error, when they fixed it I got the loop. Once I restarted the app it went through.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm having the same problem. 

any solutions?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Android was intolerably buggy for me.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Its a hit and miss on Android. It will work great for half a day, then the app has to be manually closed and re-opened again just to start a ride or finish a ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Its a hit and miss on Android. It will work great for half a day, then the app has to be manually closed and re-opened again just to start a ride or finish a ride.


I have only had issues when uber as a whole had issues (told me so when I emailed). Have a Samsung s4


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TranspoGuy said:


> I'm trying to go online. The app says I need to agree to service fees terms and conditions. I AGREE and the app loops back to the same page and doesn't let me go online. iPhone 6.
> 
> Any ideas?


This may be the universe trying to send you a message...


----------



## Hunchback High (May 14, 2015)

I went to the Uber Driver center here in San Diego. Last 3 days this is a known systemwide Uber problem. I'm copying and pasting a response to a similar post:;

I had the same issue for the first couple days (I finally got on and started driving last night). Here's what Uber help/and my own experience might help:

1. Erase the app
2. Restart the phone
3. Go to settings/general/reset/Reset Network settings and reset network settings
4. On your computer go to vault uber com (that's vault followed by a dotty thing followed by uber followed by another dotty thing and then com). You should be able to log in. It's the same information as your banking, tax and address verification. Most likely here you will see that your information is actually in there. You see like for your SSN XXX-XXX-XX34. If the last two digits of your number are the ones you entered. It's all set.
5. Reinstall app (t uber com/ios)
6. Go back to website (on your computer) and try to log in again. It might take several attempts by refreshing to actually get it to login. You will get many server error warnings but will eventually fix (I went to our support center here and it's a known issue)
7. Update all your profile information there. Add photo and phone number. And photos of your vehicle if you haven't done so yet. WARNINGS: All your photos you upload for vehicle will upload UPSIDE DOWN regardless of the original orientation (I tried both ways). Also WARNING once you upload a profile pic it CAN NOT be changed (at least I can't find a way to). So if you get an error don't try by uploading a different photo unless you would be happy with that as a profile pic. A squarish picture works best (it seems to distort (stretch) the standard iphone photo.
8. Go back to the app when all completed and log in again.
9. If you're lucky the endless tax/paperwork loop will now be gone. If not LOG OUT, manually kill the app and try again.
10. Once online and it says "Press to Go Online" it will probably ask you about music. This, for me at least, was another endless loop of a single question about an AUX plug and cable.
11. Answer the question. LOG OUT
12. Keep trying to login. After about 8 or 9 tries I got in correctly.

Hopefully this helps! It's frustrating but it's not just you (if that helps  )


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I had this problem yesterday. What a pain in the ass. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app and that didn't help. Shot off an email and got a caned response today saying they were working on it. Hour after I sent the email it just started working and I haven't questioned.

I run an android phone btw.


----------



## daveyhh3 (May 14, 2015)

I'm assuming this is the same bug that is giving the tax / payment loop?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> This may be the universe trying to send you a message...


It's god intervening, He's saying "don't do it"


----------

